# Fountain Pen kit All metal



## GJ PEN (Feb 24, 2018)

Good morning, I would need a fountain pen kit all in metal, brass, no with plastic parts and not with cartridge refill but with tank. I need 100 kits for this model. do you know any supplier at a good price? I know Penkitsmall but I'm not good quality. I have to make 100 fountain pens to a customer to celebrate 100 years of the company and want high quality kits.HELP !!!!:confuso::grande sorriso:


----------



## mark james (Feb 24, 2018)

Try to contact Jon Tello (jontello).  He/family moved from Ohio to Italy a few years ago, and probably can give you some leads for getting materials.  I believe he is in Bologna, Italy.

Welcome!

I just looked up both locations, Bologna and Pisa are reasonably close.


----------



## magpens (Feb 24, 2018)

Do you really mean ALL metal ? . Even the nib feed ?

You might have to dive into kitless ... and, it is not that hard once you get started.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 24, 2018)

You may run into corrosion problems with an all metal pen. All the metal pens I've seen commercially are cartridge/converter pens. You don't want to try to convert to eyedropper filling due to possible corrosion. The ink is mostly water and dyes.


----------



## Rolandranch (Feb 24, 2018)

There are these: https://www.pennstateind.com/store/raw-pen-kits.html


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 24, 2018)

Can you explain "not with cartridge refill but with tank" I assume you mean not cartridge or converter filled and instead with a fill method with the ink contained in the body of the pen. If so, I don't know of any kit pens that use any fill method other than cartridge or converter. You will have to make kitless pens for that or modify these kits which would be hard.

Here is a pen kit that is British made and all stainless steel.

https://taylorsmirfield.co.uk/colle...n-kits/products/bmpk-shakespeare-fountain-pen


----------



## glenspens (Feb 24, 2018)

MK2 Shakespeare Fountain Pen https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/products/mk2-shakespeare-fountain-pen-kit-tubes


----------



## magpens (May 22, 2018)

That appears to be the same as the Dayacom Jr. Retro rollerball/fountain pen kit.


----------



## GJ PEN (Jan 2, 2019)

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.


----------



## Texasshipagent (Apr 7, 2019)

GJ PEN said:


> Good morning, I would need a fountain pen kit all in metal, brass, no with plastic parts and not with cartridge refill but with tank. I need 100 kits for this model. do you know any supplier at a good price? I know Penkitsmall but I'm not good quality. I have to make 100 fountain pens to a customer to celebrate 100 years of the company and want high quality kits.HELP !!!!:confuso::grande sorriso:





No kit exists for that need , chemical composition of the ink will foul metals

Look at fountain pen revolution site he imports a bunch of decent and inexpensive Indian pens you could use for parts and just remake the sections barrels and caps nicer materials 

Otherwise would have to design some sort of piston system which essentially what a cartridge converter is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

